# Photos of "My" Feral's



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I will post this link to photos of "my" feral flock and a few friends who sometimes accompany me to feed them for those of you who might be interested. The link is: 

http://picasaweb.google.com/goulian01/MyFeralPigeonFlock

Take care, All.

Mike


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

LOL...do they call you the CRAZY pigeon man, yet?


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Your flock is beautiful. And they are so trusting. Thank you for sharing these pictures. There is one bird in there that I think the genetic folks would like to see. The one with the red checked wings and black tail.

Margaret


----------



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

Charis said:


> LOL...do they call you the CRAZY pigeon man, yet?


Absolutely. Hi Charis.

When I buy the grains in the commissary, I am "Pigeon Daddy", "Pigeon Friend", and, of course, "The Crazy Pigeon Man". It is all in fun, though. I have more Koreans saying "Hello" or Good Morning" now than before I fed the little ones. The people here seem to like the fact that I do it. I just don't know why I never see any of them feeding the pigeons. Oh well, such is life.

Take care, Charis, and keep up the pigeon work.



Mike


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful photos, Mike! It's quite a testament to you and your devotion to the birds to see how they literally mob you with absolutely no fear. I loved the blue bar going into the knapsack .. a really smarty there!

Terry


----------



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> Wonderful photos, Mike! It's quite a testament to you and your devotion to the birds to see how they literally mob you with absolutely no fear. I loved the blue bar going into the knapsack .. a really smarty there!
> 
> Terry



Hi Terry,

That is the best thing about the flock, so many of which who trust me completely. But, as in all things, changes happen. About a week and a half ago, a small carnival set up all around and on the feeding site. Most days, even thought the pigeons were waiting patiently on the overpass for me to arrive, they would not even come down to the ground because of all the distractions and movements around. A few time they did manage to get some feeding done, but would bolt at the slightest sound. It was very discouraging and I could not wait for the carnival to leave. Well, the carnival has been gone for over a week now, but the trauma it caused the birds is still evident. The only birds that readily come to my hand now and the two I hand raised and their mom. The rest just hover and look, but seem too scared to land on my hand. Hopefully this is a temporary situation because it is so uncomfortable for me to see them afraid like they seem to be. I hope they soon recover or at least relearn to trust me like before. Time will tell.

Take care, Terry, and remember: a happy pigeon is a spoiled pigeon. (The one in the bag is spoiled, I think. Hehe)

Mike


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Mike - you have a really gorgeous looking flock! I'm so glad you shared the pictures  I laughed at several, Oooo'ed at a bunch - but the last one is just what I'd wanna do... bury my face right in there with them 

I hope they recover from the carnival being in town soon and come back to hanging out with (Ummm... I guess I mean "on") you.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

goulian said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I will post this link to photos of "my" feral flock and a few friends who sometimes accompany me to feed them for those of you who might be interested. The link is:
> 
> ...


 Hi MIKE, Very nice flock of birds and some intresting colors pict #20 is a bird that some of us would like to have in our lofts.I spent some time in KOREA during the FORGOTTEN WAR was with the 1st Amhpious Tractor Battalion, USMC, spent some time in the INCHON and the KIMPO PENINSULA AREA that was a long time ago (52years) Where in KOREA are you?Well enough of the old days. ..GEORGE


----------



## Nosferatu09 (Mar 5, 2008)

the 12th from the end... that bird is quite a looker haha

beautiful flock

some of my friends call me the crazy pigeon man too xD

I hope to soon have pictures of "my" feral flock =] they're not all yet as trusting as those there but sometimes they go wild and get all over me while im trying to feed a specific one that isnt getting much food haha


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Aww! you "have" an amazingly wonderful and beautiful flock


----------



## clawsywp (Apr 12, 2008)

lovely photos!


----------



## goulian (May 15, 2007)

george simon said:


> Hi MIKE, Very nice flock of birds and some intresting colors pict #20 is a bird that some of us would like to have in our lofts.I spent some time in KOREA during the FORGOTTEN WAR was with the 1st Amhpious Tractor Battalion, USMC, spent some time in the INCHON and the KIMPO PENINSULA AREA that was a long time ago (52years) Where in KOREA are you?Well enough of the old days. ..GEORGE


Hi, George,

I am located at Camp Casey, which is in Tongduchon, a bit north of Seoul. Inchon is now the location of a new international airport, and the one at Kimpo is local only, or so I am led to believe. You would not recognize anything here anymore. Many modern buildings and elevated trains and subways. Way too many roads to accommidate way too many vehicles. Take care, George, and remember the good old days in Korea.


Mike


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Mike, I sure enjoyed the pictures of you and your feral flock. You are TRULY 

the Pigeon Pied Piper of Camp Casey.


----------

